# couplers



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find the physical length of short, medium, and long couplers?


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Wish I had an answer for you but was wondering the same thing. I am wanting to convert my rapidos over to microtrain coupler and truck sets but not sure whether to order the medium or the short couplers. Most of my rolling stock are shorter cars due to the small layout size and my track radius is 11" and 9 3/4". Hoping someome reading this can chime in. Thanks


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

airshot said:


> Wish I had an answer for you but was wondering the same thing. I am wanting to convert my rapidos over to microtrain coupler and truck sets but not sure whether to order the medium or the short couplers. Most of my rolling stock are shorter cars due to the small layout size and my track radius is 11" and 9 3/4". Hoping someome reading this can chime in. Thanks


MT short shanked couplers will work for you. You can also body mount MT Z scale #905 couplers on your rolling stock.


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks. I would still like to find out the dimensions of the different coupler lengths. For future reference.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I did stumble across the dimensions for the M/T couplers on their website, I am not quite computer savy enough to add the site to this message, but if you go to the website they have a pic of all their couplers and the dimensions in metric and sae dimensions.


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Airshot I'll give MT a try.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's the coupler diagram list.......http://www.micro-trains.com/Coupler diagrams.pdf


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Lots of dimensions but none show length of coupler


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Just backfigure the math, they show you the length to the mounting point, scale yours and do the math.


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

*Couplers*

Thanks Airshot that clears up my question.


----------

